# Celina, OH -Oscar-1 yr male-To be euthd if no resq



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Cross posting is appreciated.

Oscar is a pure bred one year old neutered male German Shepherd. Oscar is vaccinated and house trained. Oscar grew up in a home with another dog but is no longer trustworthy with the other, smaller dog. He has shown no aggression toward people. Oscar was turned in to a boarding kennel by his family who said if he wasn't accepted there, he would be put to sleep.

If you can't see the pictures please email me off list.

Oscar needs a rescue ASAP. Please email [email protected]


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

shouldn't this be in urgent if he's in danger of being PTS?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

No...because he's not in a shelter. 

I wish urgent cases such as this could go in urgent too...because they are urgent...but that's what our rules state...if not in a kill shelter...can't go in urgent.


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

aw what a sweet face. is his tail shaved? or are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

You know it saddens me to see all these babies looking for homes.On Ohio's Craig's list over the last fews weeks there must be 3-5 GS missing,in and around my area and parts towards the south.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Has anyone followed up with Oscar?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## TANKREDBUCK (Aug 20, 2006)

Is there any news on Oscar? I've been watching this thread for several days now with no new news. This guy is still a puppy and sounds like he just needs to learn boundries and limitations. If I were closer I'd sure give him his second chance and I've got other dogs.
I just don't have the room in my heart to take a dog on full time right now.
Someone please help. Deb


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Oscar is gorgeous!! I pray he is ok!!

(Deb...I hope all is well...please call when you get time...you and Buck are in my prayers!)


----------



## TANKREDBUCK (Aug 20, 2006)

Buck took his spirit journey.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Any news on him?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

